# fourth generation ipod shuffle



## S4m_Leet (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi folks!

How can I synchronize my ipod shuffle (4Gb black, fourth generation)? Gtkpod doesn't fully support it. Banshee and Rhytmbox doesn't see it or I handle it somehow wrong. 
I use Fluxbox on FreeBSD 8.0-release.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

